# Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formula



## chowchowlove (Oct 28, 2011)

*Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula OR Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formula*

Hello! I am new to this forum! Very excited about learning new things, products, etc. To start off, my first question is which one of these dog foods below do you think would be the best to buy? Both are around the same cost, so I am just trying to figure out, out of these 2 options which one do you guys think is the best?

Avoderm Salmon Meal & Potato Formula
OR
Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish Formula

Thanks!


----------



## maplewood (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm going to go out on a limb and assume:

If your dog has allergies I'd go with the Natural Balance as it has fewer raw ingredients.

If you're just looking for a fish based diet I'd do the Avoderm as it has slightly higher protien and fat content.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

they're not my favorites due to high carb content. Have you looked at taste of the wild pacific stream? its has little more protein and is still fish/potato based.


----------



## dmgmn (Apr 24, 2011)

I second that on the TOTW!

Are you trying to stick with a fish based kibble??
Depending on where you buy it , but I have found TOTW actually cheaper than Avoderm around here.


----------



## Feedingtime (Oct 21, 2011)

Avoid Taste of the Wild. 

What are you trying to achieve?

If it is for allergies, the two best are Annamaet Option & Verus Opticoat.

If your dog does not have allergies, stay with a simple chicken meal food for about $1lb. There is no reason to spend extra money on a fish-based kibble because most are bad.

Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream is an ordinary 25/15 but people that don't know much about pet food recommend and buy it for 1.5 or more a lb.


----------



## Sian (Oct 19, 2011)

The Annamaet sounds to me like it has a lot of carbohydrates: Annamaet Dog Food | Review and Rating

TOTW, Avoderm and Natural Balance all have a higher protein content. I also found Nature's Variety Instinct has a salmon formula and is fairly low in carbs: Nature’s Variety Instinct Dry Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------

